
Tails 3.13.1 Is Out - Sami_Lehtinen
https://git-tails.immerda.ch/tails/plain/debian/changelog
======
octosphere
Another emergency release this time mitigating a Firefox vuln & more info
here: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2019-1...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2019-10/) & for the Debian vuln:
[https://www.debian.org/security/2019/dsa-4413](https://www.debian.org/security/2019/dsa-4413)

I went to upgrade and I got an error, but I read on the Tails website that if
you created the install with ISO imaging software then you will get an error
and have to upgrade manually. Tails created with the `Tails Installer`
software doesn't have this problem and you can upgrade normally (over a Tor
connection) and it wont give you an error.

------
elagost
More verbose release notes from the website:
[https://tails.boum.org/news/version_3.13.1/index.en.html](https://tails.boum.org/news/version_3.13.1/index.en.html)

Side note - anyone use this on a regular basis? I keep a flash drive around
and update periodically but never really use it. I'm curious to know about
your use case.

~~~
Boulth
I use it to manage airgapped system for some critical data, such as backup
codes and OpenPGP private keys stored in encrypted LUKS volume. I don't run
the system daily but definitely on a regular basis (each time GnuPG key needs
its expiry extended and so).

~~~
akerl_
How are you using Tails for managing an airgapped system?

Is it just acting as a minimal secure Linux live image? I'd assume the Tor
component isn't helpful for an airgapped system.

~~~
Boulth
Yes, that's right I don't use Tor. I could actually run Alpine but Tails has
everything I need and it's clearly designed with privacy and security in mind
(e.g. Tails is reproducibily built). Actually I have wifi card and hard drive
removed and the state is kept only on 3 SD cards.

